# Jacques Cousteau's boat



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

LINK: French shipyard threatens to sell Jacques Cousteau's boat


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day bridie.sm.today.05:08.re:JACQUES COUSTEAU'S BOAT.a sad family feud,i looked forward to watching cousteau's show.i would think the french goverment would foot the bill,he was a national hero.it would make a fine exhibit for future generations.thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I heard he was unwilling to let others use it, that he wanted his name alone connected to that boat. Maybe there is a moral story there.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the posting Bridie. Cousteau, a man who gave the world so much, must be turning over in his grave contemplating the sad events overtaking his, and the maritime world's, pride and joy.

Taff


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

"Let us sing" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQKOQqPHnhc


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Bugger Coastie! Whenever I have heard that song I walk around with it in my head for days - I shouldn't have clicked on it!

Taff


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Croeso Taff!


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

I remember seeing her alongside in Port Sudan when we called there with Ellermans. Must have been early '60's


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Remember seeing her in Galveston in 74, the bars were full of talk about the visit of this famous vessel. She sailed past us outward bound at sunset a sight that I have never forgot.

Yuge


----------

